# DONE with Sign Warehouse after 5 years



## allisonkbye (Jun 7, 2011)

Been a loyal customer for 5 years but today I've had enough. I am posting this review to let other buyers beware, and also out of curiosity if anyone else has problems with them like I do. 

I never had a problem with an order until the past year. Most of the mistakes are in receiving the wrong color item. They are always quick to acknowledge the problem and send me a new item.The last time I ordered though has been a nightmare!!

I ordered just a regular PINK t-shirt vinyl and was sent Florescent Orange by accident. I called customer service, and was sent a new item right away, to only receive fluorescent orange again. And again. 3 oranges and 3 weeks later, I still have no PINK. I keep explaining to the senior rep that the label says it's pink, but the roll is not pink. Last time I talked to her she told me she went to the warehouse herself and double checked to make sure they were right, in which she said they were. I asked her if the vinyl looked white to her (since the flourescent has a white-like background) or if it was pink. She said white, which then I told her that is NOT PINK. She said something like "or yeah, yeah, yeah, it's pink" so I pretty much knew then I was going to be getting orange again, which I did! So when I called back today I told her she was wrong. She said she put a note in last time to notify the warehouse, yet she told me she went there herself. I also told her how she told me it was white, and then said it wasn't, to then recieve an item that was. I caught her LYING TWICE. So she assured me she'll send me another PINK out right away. I told her I wanted to talk to a manager and without asking if I needed anything else, she transferred me to a voicemail of someone which I left a message and have yet to hear back. 

Unfortunately this is one of those cases where one bad apple ruined the whole bunch. If the senior rep would have taken the time to pull out the color chart herself, walk to the warehouse herself like she said she did, and see for herself that they put the wrong labels on the vinyl, then this whole situation would have been avoided. Unfortunately I have orders that I can't put on hold for a month while they figure things out, so I am DONE.

I plan on using USCutter for all my vinyl needs, and I think I'll be switching to Imprintables for t-shirt vinyl. I have ordered a couple things from them in the past and although they cost slightly more, I'll do what I have to do! 

Thanks for listening and curious if anyone else gets messed up orders like this from SW.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You can also try Stahls. I've gotten vinyl from them and never had any problems with it. I also get shirt vinyl from Ryonet.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

allisonkbye said:


> I think I'll be switching to Imprintables for t-shirt vinyl.


Imprintables is a TSF Preferred Vendor and may offer a discount fo Forum folk.

And yes to Stahl's.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

We do offer a TSF discount through our online ordering - see details here:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_imprintablesexclusive.htm


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I don't order from sign warehouse much. For tshirt vinyl I order from earl mich because they are close and carry thermoflex plus. I press it twice 2nd time for 15 sec and most customers say it looks and feels like screen printing.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

I ORDER FROM SIGNWAREHOUSE ALL THE TIME FOR SIGN VINYL. NEVER BEEN A PROBLEM. I ORDER MY TSHIRT VINYL FROM IMPRINTABLES. NEVER BEEN A PROBLEM.

sounds like you are the one who has made the mistakes with ordering the wrong color or product. so why start a thread ripping them apart when clearly YOU are at fault?


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

miktoxic said:


> sounds like you are the one who has made the mistakes with ordering the wrong color or product. so why start a thread ripping them apart when clearly YOU are at fault?


Tim how, in any way, does it sound like Allison was the one that made the mistake?
She said she ordered PINK and they kept sending ORANGE which had been mislabeled.
If it had been 3 times with the same product then I would be pissed too.
She didn't rip them apart, she stated what had transpired and how she felt that she was treated. It seems that the FAULT in this thread is someones reading comprehension.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

like we used to say in the army: "operator headspace".

to each his own. maybe they just don't like HER. ha!

very easy way to have stopped this problem would have been to order a color chart of the vinyl in question. i received a free oracal color chart from ordway sign supply. there are corresponding numbers to each color and are dead on correct as compared to a website pic or a printed catalog.

i agree with her that i would change companies BUT it wouldn't have taken me 3 weeks to do so.

both signwarehouse and imprintables have stellar records in this biz. the only difference is their shipping costs. although signwarehouse is the 2 states over from me (i live in NY) it costs more to ship a roll of 15" wide tshirt vinyl than it cost s to ship a roll of 24" sign vinyl from texas (signwarehouse).

go figure.

as far as my reading comprehension...what dat mean?


----------



## Koios (Dec 24, 2011)

Howdy, Ya'll,

Many thanks for getting our back, @miktoxic (Tim?). Much appreciated, and I hope it supports what I know to be true: we do hundreds of order per day, often over 1000, with most if not nearly all, just as ordered, and at pretty darn good value.

But Allision (Sorry, Allison!!!) has a very legit gripe, and I think supports the maxim that when the kimchee hits the fan, it never lands evenly. Some poor person just gets dumped on. So even if we correct the orders, it still seems a comedy of errors buying from us. And for Allison, it absolutely appears to have been of late. But if that were not unusual, given the 100s of thousands we serve year after year, we'd not be in business. We'd be in jail more likely.

So, @allisonkbye, please forgive us, and by the way, Taffy, our customer service manager will be calling you, not to preserve you as a customer. But because we owe you. Please let me know if you're not satisfied with how it goes, here or via a PM.

Thank You,

Jim Doggett
SignWarehouse Marketing / Forum Moderator
Mobile: 425 622 3447


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Jim your reply to this thread makes me feel much better about your customer service views. 
Nobody can be right 100% of the time and sometimes it all comes down to a comedy of errors and just mistake after another. I've been on both sides of that issue, both as a customer and a service provider.

Your answer was, as far as I am concerned, about as good as you could have made.

I know that, having been a retail manager in a past life, if you don't hear the complaints then it makes them darn hard to prevent from happening again in the future.
Will this make your service perfect, nope, but without small adjustments and improvements soon we find ourselves on the short end of the business stick.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tammie0916 (May 31, 2011)

allisonkbye said:


> Been a loyal customer for 5 years but today I've had enough. I am posting this review to let other buyers beware, and also out of curiosity if anyone else has problems with them like I do.
> 
> I never had a problem with an order until the past year. Most of the mistakes are in receiving the wrong color item. They are always quick to acknowledge the problem and send me a new item.The last time I ordered though has been a nightmare!!
> 
> ...


I have ordered from Signwarehouse 3 times and there was some sort of issue every time! I was just starting out but I quickly decided not to do business with them anymore. I even got tempted to use them because of a sale they were having but quickly remembered my bad experiences and decided not to.


----------



## cottonmine (Nov 17, 2007)

One thing surprises me in the whole thread. Signwarehouse did try threes time to correct their mistake. And each correction cost them cost of vinyl plus shipping. This order did cost them. We all think of frustration that we face after receiving a wrong item. Do we have a little time to think for the other side?


----------

